# buying land to build an earthship



## happyearthhomes (Jun 11, 2011)

So i am being foreclosed on and i am saving my money to buy an rv and some land out west u can get some great deals in wyoming and colorodo my wife can get a job anywhere she is in the medical field and i planned on doing demolition and construction site cleanup for materials in like a 200 mile radius around where i buy some land was hoping to find people that want to do something like this and by something like this i mean build small energy efficiant housing out of recycled building materials i am fully intending on doing this in the next few months i am looking to find people that want to buy land using the T.I.C. methods which would lower costs to about 1000 an acre or less with only like ten percent down per per acre we are 420 freindly and non religious we are 30 and 31 we have no kids and we will be fully self sufficient and are looking for people that can provide their own monetary needs dont mind sharing or splitting costs but i dont need any adult children


----------



## happyearthhomes (Jul 9, 2011)

so price estimates are a ballpark figure


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck, Wyoming is an awsome state, I am gonna buy up west texas, 40 acres for 2000


----------



## marmar (Mar 7, 2017)

happyearthhomes said:


> So i am being foreclosed on and i am saving my money to buy an rv and some land out west u can get some great deals in wyoming and colorodo my wife can get a job anywhere she is in the medical field and i planned on doing demolition and construction site cleanup for materials in like a 200 mile radius around where i buy some land was hoping to find people that want to do something like this and by something like this i mean build small energy efficiant housing out of recycled building materials i am fully intending on doing this in the next few months i am looking to find people that want to buy land using the T.I.C. methods which would lower costs to about 1000 an acre or less with only like ten percent down per per acre we are 420 freindly and non religious we are 30 and 31 we have no kids and we will be fully self sufficient and are looking for people that can provide their own monetary needs dont mind sharing or splitting costs but i dont need any adult children


How did it work out after all?


----------



## DuHastMich (Mar 9, 2017)

I know that desolate areas of Arizona (for obvious reasons) will be cheap per acre.

Man, I hope you got things worked out, I see it's been around 6 years since you posted - come back and let us know. 

I'd be willing to go halfsies with someone on a decent (irrigable) piece of land preferably as far away from inner-city fucktardation as possible.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 9, 2017)

The only place in Colorado you can buy land that cheap is around Alamosa. VERY cheap land and lota of it. Southern New Mexico and Arizona are comparable in price, but no mountains to speak of. I am interested in doing the same thing once I get some money together.


----------



## AnOldHope (Mar 9, 2017)

DuHastMich said:


> I know that desolate areas of Arizona (for obvious reasons) will be cheap per acre.



We don't like to say "desolate", we say "meth-enriched twecosystem".


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 9, 2017)

AnOldHope said:


> We don't like to say "desolate", we say "meth-enriched twecosystem".



Ain't that the lack-of-a-tooth.

"Watch, as the elusive tweeter stalks his natural habitat. Oh! my god, what a rare sight, he now seems to be willfully seeking employment at his local petrol station! Behold! As he carefully manipulates the unknowing prey into allowing him to pilfer the helpless cash register...."


----------

